# Recommended treats...



## manther21 (Aug 12, 2008)

I feel silly now that the kids are on the raw diet giving them the regular biscuits and treats from the store.

I'm sure there is a thread on it somewhere, but what can I make or buy that would be a good training or anytime treat?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Look up the 'beef crunchies' recipe - easy to make, cheap when you get the meat on sale and they absolutely love them. My husband has been known to nibble one or two out of the oven!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

I used the all natural all beef dehydrated hot dog pieces by Bravo (a premade raw company)


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Cheese, hotdogs, chicken or any meat

natural balance rolls, wellness pure rewards


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

for training, I use string cheese or cubed cheese. I also will buy the natural balance rolls and cut into pea size. Mix in the cheese and the dog works for those! I don't feed crunchy or hard to chew treats while training or tracking. I gave my dogs some buffalo braided intestine last night and they ate them within a few seconds...I thought they'd be a nice recreational chew(Onyx's birthday) but for $1.99 each that was pretty pricey.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I like Zuke's Mini Naturals and Blue Bites along with sagelfn's recommendations.

Oh, and vitacraft drops.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I like the Natural Balance limited ingredient treats. Or else I use various types of jerky treats. I have also made my own using rice flour.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

There's a company called Kona's Chips that makes fabulous meat treats-100% USA product. I get their beef jerky and tear it into small training sized bites, all their stuff is great. Pretty expensive but I'm adamant about not using stuff from China.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I mostly use dried lamb lung I purchase off of Bestbullysticks.com. They work great because I can take 2-3 whole pieces and break them up as we train. Sigurd goes nuts for them.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

When I can catch the " end of days" meats, or a really good sale ... I like to cook boneless skinless chicken breast until a BIT over done, so I can strip the outer layer off for a bigger chewy piece for around bedtime or car rides, and then cube the rest! Also, I do pork livers since they are HUGE and cheap at the butcher... Chicken livers are cheap also, and when I do them, they are pretty easy to tear pieces off.... still looking for an alternative for tracking other than hot dogs ( ew)


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

For the most part I use cheese for training. In the summer I have a tendency to use hot dogs since they handle the heat better than cheese. As a bedtime treat I will use hard boiled eggs, left over meat from my own meals. Other times some of my guys like fruit and veggies.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

on hand i have Platu, Zuke's, Instinct, Trader's Joes,
Fruitables and Pro-Treats. my GF also makes/bakes treats
for our dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I use Zukes mini naturals.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I used to use freeze dried liver treats but they were so expensive. I bought a dehydrator and I dehydrate my own treats now...I use non-fatty meats like chicken or turkey breast, sometimse I'll roll them in parmesean cheese or garlic, and dry them. I've done it raw and cooked, it didn't seem to matter much, but I usually stick with cooked since I'll be handling them.
If I I'm not going to use them for a while I do freeze them - they don't last forever. But the dehydrator has paid for itself by now and I like knowing what goes into the treats.


----------

